# cage question - please help



## Hedgiegirlsmom (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello!

We have had our hedgehog for about 4 months, and are considering a cage change for the second time. We started with the breeder recommendation of a plastic bin, but we changed that because she wasn't very active at night and wasn't eating a lot. We thought that getting her more space would encourage and motivate her to explore more. We got her the Guinea Habitat Plus, and she immediately became more active and started trying more foods - who knows if the two things are related, but she has stayed consistently active and a happier hedgie. Now, however, we are really bugged by the Habitat Plus. It is a major pain to clean because the thing practically has to be taken apart. Each time we take the CHE heater off the cage to remove the top, the heater has to be adjusted again.

Now for the question: We are going back and forth between the C&C and the Ferret Nation, but we'd like to know which one is recommended the most. We only plan on having the one hedgehog, so we don't need additional levels for multiple hedgies. I like the idea of ease of cleaning since the hedgehog is my daughter's. Right now, she really needs my help with the cleaning.

We have been reading a lot of the posts about cage set-ups, and have seen some of the cages with a second level that looks lower than other cages. 

Thanks in advance,

hedgiegirlsmom


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

When I had a C&C cage, it was difficult to clean and Spikey escaped through the smaller grids.

The heater wasn't an issue for me because of the climate I live in.

I have noticed that all cages are easier to clean out with fleece liners. I pick up the poop every day (your kids can do that too, with a glove or a baggie over their hands) and take off the top liner every 3rd day. Then all the dirty liners go in the wash, on a regular cycle with hot water. Considering I do about ten loads of laundry a week, adding a load for hedgehog liners wasn't a big deal.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a double ferret nation and I really like it. I am fortunate enough that both my hedgehogs have "trained" themselves to only go on their wheel or the litter pan under their wheel. I use a few layers of fleece. I dont have to do much cleaning up each week since they only go in those two places. i do pick up good and some of the Yesterdays News litter now and again as they seem to scatter both around some. I take off one layer of fleece weekly to keep it tidy.

The FN is nice and large but I did also put up some coroplast on the sides to help prevent climbing. Also, once you get the CHE set on top of the cage it stays as is for good.

I know lots of people like the C&C cages too. I am about to try one for my guinea pigs but I like the FN for the hedgies.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hands down, the Ferret Nation is the best. It is easy to access, easy to clean and is 100% escape proof.


----------

